# Movies with just men or women not both



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

Saw that people have been giving lists of movies, songs, terrible bands books and other stuff.

Thought I'd add one to stir up some brain cells movies that have only 1 sex ie men or women.

Hell in the pacific                                (Only 2 actors in it Lee Marvin and Toshhiro Mifuno)

Stalig 17                                                                 (a prisoner of war movie)

Kelly's Heroes                                     (a Clint Eastwood movie)

One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich    (Russian prison movie, very harrowing movie)


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Jul 2008)

I think this might be a very short list if we don't loosen the rules a bit.

Hart's War?

How about "Bridge on the River Kwai" (David Lean). There were only a few women in that for decoration because the producers feared it wouldn't be commercial enough.

Or how about films completely balanced one way but with a star of the opposite sex that dominates it.

Aliens (Sigourney Weaver in a James Cameron film)


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

No, I think we have to stick strictly to the no opposite sex at all rule.
Vast majority would likely to be war or prison films I'd imagine, particularly those war films set at sea as women weren't allowed serve in WW2 etc.

OP, are we counting cross dressing, as I think some of the guys in Kelly's Heroes dressed up as Nuns...


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> No, I think we have to stick strictly to the no opposite sex at all rule.



OK really strict it is. If we're really strict we have to eliminate Kelly's Heroes as there were some women extras in the crowd at the end when the main body of Americans arrived.


----------



## eileen alana (6 Jul 2008)

The Shawshank Redemption, I don't think there were any women actresses in it.


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Jul 2008)

At the end when Morgan Freeman was working in the supermarket.

Pretty sure there would have been some women in that scene.

Also was one of the parole board members a woman?


----------



## eileen alana (6 Jul 2008)

I saw it years ago and can't quite remember.


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jul 2008)

There were women in Shawshank redemption.

Reservoir Dogs - men only me thinks!


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> OK really strict it is. If we're really strict we have to eliminate Kelly's Heroes as there were some women extras in the crowd at the end when the main body of Americans arrived.



Forgot about them



eileen alana said:


> The Shawshank Redemption, I don't think there were any women actresses in it.



I did think of this one but wasn't there a court room scene where the jury were both men and women, a scene where you see Tim Robbins characters wife and a scene where Morgan Freeman is working in a shop.

I see you all beat me to it bar the scene with Robbins Wife


----------



## Purple (6 Jul 2008)

ninsaga said:


> Reservoir Dogs - men only me thinks!



Nope, there was a woman shot when they stole her car (and she shot the undercover police officer).


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

ninsaga said:


> There were women in Shawshank redemption.
> 
> Reservoir Dogs - men only me thinks!



Afraid not!

There is a scene at the start where all the lads are in a diner and a waitress serves them. 

I did think of this one too!


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

What about Lord of the Flies


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

How about The Last Castle with Robert  Redford


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Jul 2008)

No, there were a good few in that.  There's been a million Lord of the Flies remakes, which one?

There's a remake of The Women coming up with an all-female cast. 

But there'll probably be a few long shots with men lurking around in the background unless they make an extra effort to keep them out.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

A few suggestions (I'm sure they'll be shot down):

Ice Station Zebra
The Enemy Below
The Flight of the Phoenix (original)
The Desert Rats


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

Also was thinking Papillon, but the scene at the start where they're led through the street probably rules it out?


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> No, there were a good few in that.  There's been a million Lord of the Flies remakes, which one?
> 
> There's a remake of The Women coming up with an all-female cast.
> 
> But there'll probably be a few long shots with men lurking around in the background unless they make an extra effort to keep them out.



Lord of the Flies would be the first one



rmelly said:


> A few suggestions (I'm sure they'll be shot down):
> 
> Ice Station Zebra
> The Enemy Below
> ...



Ice Station Zebra was one I should have put down as I'm a fan of Alister Mclean
The Flight of the Phoenix was one I was about to put down before i was beaten to it.
Others never crossed my mind.


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> Also was thinking Papillon, but the scene at the start where they're led through the street probably rules it out?



Plus the scene where Papillion gets involved with the small fishing village and then meets the nuns who turn him in.


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Jul 2008)

I was going to suggest Ice Station Zebra but was convinced for some reason there was a russian love interest on the sub.



			
				S.L.F said:
			
		

> Forgot about them



Do you mean forget about extras or exclude Kelly's Hereos because of them?


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

I have an extensive WW2/Cold War dvd collection, I'll check again this afternoon.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> I was going to suggest Ice Station Zebra but was convinced for some reason there was a russian love interest on the sub.


 
I don't think so, but there was an initial scene where the US sub captain gets orders in the back room of a English pub, so there may be a woman in that scene.


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> I was going to suggest Ice Station Zebra but was convinced for some reason there was a russian love interest on the sub.



you are correct and this was it............................ 

http://www.biography.com/search/article.do?id=9542330


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> Do you mean forget about extras or exclude Kelly's Hereos because of them?



All men or all women in the movie, not both.

Kelly's Heroes out


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> there was an initial scene where the US sub captain gets orders in the back room of a English pub, so there may be a woman in that scene.



Bar or Lounge?


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> I don't think so, but there was an initial scene where the US sub captain gets orders in the back room of a English pub, so there may be a woman in that scene.





GeneralZod said:


> Bar or Lounge?



To my knowledge officers are not allowed to drink in bars but they can drink in the lounge so it is quite possible women could have been there.


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> To my knowledge officers are not allowed to drink in bars but they can drink in the lounge so it is quite possible women could have been there.



I think it's fraternisation between officer and enlisted members that are unduly familiar which may be prejudicial to good order and discipline and compromise the chain of command. (US Navy Regs.)

A senior commanding officer such a Navy Captain or Commander would probably be given latitude in this matter?


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

I recall some years ago I had a friend in the FCA who was not allowed to drink in the bar because he was an officer.

To my knowledge this applies to all professional armies.


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Jul 2008)

rmelly, any news on "Ice Station Zebra" from the archives yet?


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

Re Bar versus Lounge, I recently read '633 Squadron' on which the film of the same name is based, and it has frequent references to UK naval officers in the off base local pub, I think for both bar and lounge - maybe this rule was relaxed during WW2?

Also having recently read 'Ice Cold in Alex' (also a film, set in WW2), the book explicitly refers to bar e.g. 'and the bar was quite empty'.

Then again film-makers/authors can make mistakes e.g. digital watch visible in Ben Hur (or something like that) etc.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> rmelly, any news on "Ice Station Zebra" from the archives yet?


 
No sorry, can't let it interfere with the GP, will get back to you on it...


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> film-makers/authors can make mistakes e.g. digital watch visible in Ben Hur (or something like that) etc.



I didn't know that they had digital watches back when the movie was made


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> Also having recently read 'Ice Cold in Alex' (also a film, set in WW2), the book explicitly refers to bar e.g. 'and the bar was quite empty'.



Great film that. Has the Carlsberg scene in it of course. It has a girl in it though.


----------



## paddi22 (6 Jul 2008)

The only film I can think of that might be all women is 'The women' - although I'm not sure if a sneaky man even walked across background scenes!


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

Just took a look on the laptop, initially the US captain came out of a 'Bar' after taking a phone call (clearly says says so, painted on wall outside) to go to the other pub he has the meeting (in a private dining room). When he walks out the door in the initial bar there's a blonde middle-aged woman in a hat visible for a few seconds to the right.

So Ice Station Zebra ruled out.


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Jul 2008)

Pity, I liked that film. It's shown with metronomic regularity.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> Great film that. Has the Carlsberg scene in it of course. It has a girl in it though.


 
Yes, she's also in 'A Town Called Alice' I think.

Just checked, different girl.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> I didn't know that they had digital watches back when the movie was made


 
D'oh!


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jul 2008)

Didn't see the film but does 'I am Legend' qualify


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Jul 2008)

No. He meets up with a living French(?) woman and her kid. And some of the zombies are women.

Are we counting female zombies?


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

Couple of possibilities:

Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World
King Rat


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> No. He meets up with a living French(?) woman and her kid. And some of the zombies are women.
> 
> Are we counting female zombies?


 
Plus the first 15 mins (or more) show it spreading and his wife is still alive, and there are crowds trying to escape etc.


----------



## TreeTiger (6 Jul 2008)

I don't remember seeing any women in "12 Angry Men".


----------



## PMU (6 Jul 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Two all men films:  ‘The Hill’ (1966), Sean Connery and others.  ‘The Long and the Short and the Tall’ (1961), Laurence Harvey and others.  Both WWII films.  For all women films:  ‘The Women’ (1939), Joan Crawford and other, and ‘Steaming’ (1985) Vanessa Redgrave and others.  I’ve never seen The Women so I don’t know if there were any males lurking about in the background, but I did see Steaming as a play in the Gate yonks ago – all female cast.  (I suppose movies like Lesbian Spank Inferno are ruled out?)[/FONT]


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> Are we counting female zombies?



Unless they are played by male actors




rmelly said:


> Couple of possibilities:
> 
> Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World
> King Rat



In the book Master and Commander there are woman.
King Rat I don't know



TreeTiger said:


> I don't remember seeing any women in "12 Angry Men".



There was a woman witness



PMU said:


> [FONT=&quot]I suppose movies like Lesbian Spank Inferno are ruled out?[/FONT]



And mores the pity.


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

Found another one

Robinson Crusoe on Mars


----------



## PMU (6 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> Found another one
> 
> Robinson Crusoe on Mars


  Sorry, the monkey's female


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

PMU said:


> Sorry, the monkey's female



The thing was male or female actors not monkeys or apes, unless an actress was in costume.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> In the book Master and Commander there are woman.


 
Can you remember what part - the film was set entirely at sea apart from an uninhabited island (I think). I was thinking there may have been a woman on the Achelon (not sure exact name - the ship they pursued), pretending to be a man but I took a look and didn't see this.


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World



Amazing battle scenes in that film. Love the cannonballs ripping threw the decks.

But no that one is excluded too.   

There's a scene where Master Crowe looking over the side winks at a native woman giving them necklaces of flowers or something pointless like that.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

I don't think so - sounds like 'The Bounty'?


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Jul 2008)

Breaking out the DVD to double check.

...

It is confirmed. 30 minutes in after her first encounter with the Acheron the Surprise drops anchor and takes on supplies and drops off mail.

The wink is at 31:31.

There are no necklaces of flowers though.


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> Can you remember what part - the film was set entirely at sea apart from an uninhabited island (I think). I was thinking there may have been a woman on the Achelon (not sure exact name - the ship they pursued), pretending to be a man but I took a look and didn't see this.



I was dying to see the film but never got around to it.

Crowe's character was having it away with his commanders wife.

As I say I haven't seen it so can't comment.


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Jul 2008)

The  full name of the film is "Master and Commander, The Far Side of the World" so it's actually based on two of the books.

Judging by the map they're looking at when picking up supplies it's off the coast of Brazil. The island they visit later after rounding Cape Horn is the Galapagos.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

One less for the list then.


----------



## Caveat (7 Jul 2008)

_The Thing_ (John Carpenter, early 80s) with Kurt Russell?

Don't remember any women being in that?


----------



## ciars (7 Jul 2008)

caveat - you beat me to it  ...I was reading through the thread thinking of 'the Thing'

No women in it as far as I remember and IMDB cast list doesn't list any.


----------



## rmelly (7 Jul 2008)

I was thinking about it but had assumed at least of the scientists was a woman, but was wrong...

However IMDB full cast list (expand the 'more' link) includes the following:

Adrienne Barbeau... Computer Voice (voice) (uncredited)

Do we want/need to be this pedantic?


----------



## GeneralZod (7 Jul 2008)

I've got it on DVD. Love the film. Kurt Russell is the man. The bit when he pours his drink into the chess computer is hilarious.

I'll get back to you. I say we don't count a female computer voice.


----------



## rmelly (7 Jul 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> I say we don't count a female computer voice.


 
Fair enough.

Good film alright. Another (similar) one I liked but couldn't find on DVD before was 'Bear Island' with Christopher Lee.


----------



## GeneralZod (7 Jul 2008)

Confirmed.  

This came out two weeks after ET. Sweet versus mean aliens.

The director's commentary (Carpenter & Russell) is the best most amusing commentary on any DVD I've got.


----------



## Vanilla (7 Jul 2008)

My best friends wedding. 

No, really.


----------



## rmelly (7 Jul 2008)

Vanilla said:


> My best friends wedding.
> 
> No, really.


 
I'll get your coat...


----------



## rmelly (7 Jul 2008)

Run Silent Run Deep

Above Us the Waves


----------



## S.L.F (7 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> Run Silent Run Deep
> 
> Above Us the Waves



The big problem with that type of movie is when they have flash backs to family life or a party.

The only way to really check them is to watch them from start to finish.


----------

